# Carrying Panels...? Thumbs Hurt...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm thinking some of us have some "basal joint arthritis" and probably can't swing a sheet around like a toy like we used to.

More and more I'm having a hard time squeezing the top of a 3/4" panel and hauling it off the truck and into the shop...

A long time ago I started using these and moving into the new house reminded me that my thumbs hurt a bit more...out came the little helpers you see below. Lots of uses besides carrying sheet goods...use your imagination.

Maybe you have these already and maybe you've made up something for yourself to help...and maybe these could be helpful...

For the price, ya can't beat 'em...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-Panel-Carry-Orange-93-300K/202262083


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Carrying Panels...? Thumbs Hurt...?


more like spine hurts..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> more like spine hurts..



You could try putting wheels on 'em...:grin:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine is the aluminum one like this.







But, nowadays, even with the carrier, a sheet of 3/4" or, even 1/2" drywall is too much for these old joints. :crying:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Mine is the aluminum one like this.
> View attachment 383467
> 
> But, nowadays, even with the carrier, a sheet of 3/4" or, even 1/2" drywall is too much for these old joints. :crying:


exactly...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I'm thinking some of us have some "basal joint arthritis" and probably can't swing a sheet around like a toy like we used to.
> 
> More and more I'm having a hard time squeezing the top of a 3/4" panel and hauling it off the truck and into the shop...
> 
> ...


plan ''B''....

.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

I’ve got this: https://smile.amazon.com/Gator-Lift-Plywood-Sheetrock-Carrier/dp/B0736P3SS7/ref=sr_1_10?crid=19IH9R15NP0VS&dchild=1&keywords=gorilla+gripper&qid=1584881761&sprefix=Gorilla+gripp%2Caps%2C174&sr=8-10

Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sominus said:


> I’ve got this: https://smile.amazon.com/Gator-Lift-Plywood-Sheetrock-Carrier/dp/B0736P3SS7/ref=sr_1_10?crid=19IH9R15NP0VS&dchild=1&keywords=gorilla+gripper&qid=1584881761&sprefix=Gorilla+gripp%2Caps%2C174&sr=8-10
> 
> Works like a charm for me.


let's get serious and move to the head of the class..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> let's get serious and move to the head of the class..


Now, that's a sheet carrier...Holy Sheet...! ! !


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Sominus said:


> I’ve got this: https://smile.amazon.com/Gator-Lift-Plywood-Sheetrock-Carrier/dp/B0736P3SS7/ref=sr_1_10?crid=19IH9R15NP0VS&dchild=1&keywords=gorilla+gripper&qid=1584881761&sprefix=Gorilla+gripp%2Caps%2C174&sr=8-10
> 
> Works like a charm for me.



...even better...you don't even need to lift the sheet to get it on the carrier I have...just put it on the top and haul away...gonna shop around for one...thanks...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's another vote for the Gator Lift. I got one a couple of years ago to carry the 5x5 BB sheets I buy for Longworth chucks and these things are great. And, as was said, you don't have to lift the sheet onto a carrier.









David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Sandra and I have an unspoken deal. I don't buy her dresses and she doesn't buy me tools. (unless I leave her several hints around the house).
She does once in a while bring something home and tell me that she is sure that I need this.
Like the plastic folding saw horses she bought me ten years ago.
AS soon as I seen them, I told her that I could build a set better then those.
( I have been using them for the last ten years). They are great
Then she brought home that plastic device that you showed on your thread.
I hung that up in the garage thinking that I don't need that thing. I can carry sheets of plywood or sheet rock all day long.
Well, those days are long gone.
I use that device even when moving sheet goods around the shop.
But, I still don't buy her dresses.
Boots yes, dresses, no.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I worked out a method that really works for me.

When I buy sheet goods, I have some strapping young employee load them onto three 2x4 supports on top of my truck bed. Then I back the truck up to where I cut the sheets down and pull them onto some saw horses, so I never wind up actually lifting them anymore.

As a kid, I did a lot of backstage work, and you quickly learn to move unreasonably awkward and heavy pieces by using their own momentum and weight rather than muscle power.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I took the upper half of an old lawn mower handle and bent the ends where it bolted onto the lower half into hooks. Works like a charm. It packs a sheet of 3/4" mdf no problem. I used to be able to grab them and do it by hand. I found out a month ago my left shoulder needs replacing and the right probably isn't too far behind it which explains why I can't hoist them by hand anymore but with my home made device I can still manage.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had one of these,that I made. It had a HD door hinge in the middle to allow the sides to clamp against the Door,Panel Sheet,Etc.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had one of these,that I made. It had a HD door hinge in the middle to allow the sides to clamp against the Door,Panel Sheet,Etc.
> Herb


ahhhhh......
the smart one...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had one of these,that I made. It had a HD door hinge in the middle to allow the sides to clamp against the Door,Panel Sheet,Etc.
> Herb



Now that's ingenious...who'da thunk...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just hire a couple of the local football team. They'll put them wherever you want them, and then leave when the job is done, so you don't have to worry about where to store them.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I worked out a method that really works for me.
> 
> When I buy sheet goods, I have some strapping young employee load them onto three 2x4 supports on top of my truck bed. Then I back the truck up to where I cut the sheets down and pull them onto some saw horses, so I never wind up actually lifting them anymore.
> 
> As a kid, I did a lot of backstage work, and you quickly learn to move unreasonably awkward and heavy pieces by using their own momentum and weight rather than muscle power.


Yes. that is exactly what I do - track saw to the rescue. The additional advantage here is you don't have to later muscle them to saw horses for cutting up.

The only down side is you need to know what you are using them for when you buy them. Odd that I would call being organized a down side...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a tool I've been using for going on 30 years.

I used to be able to throw sheets around when needed, but at my age I don't even try anymore.

With age came "I'm too old for that crap!" and so my tool going on 30 years has been invaluable in getting the big sheets.

And I only have to cook her dinner... My wife helps me both at the store to buy and unloading from the trailer.

She's a good sport that way LOL


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If I referred to my wife as a tool, I'd be in the ER for sure.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> If I referred to my wife as a tool, I'd be in the ER for sure.


Almost as bad is when I see guys refer to *'the *wife' like she's an object. You know, like *'the *table saw' or '*the* planer', etc. Nope, she is my wife and partner and will never be *'the *wife'.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Almost as bad is when I see guys refer to *'the *wife' like she's an object. You know, like *'the *table saw' or '*the* planer', etc. Nope, she is my wife and partner and will never be *'the *wife'.
> 
> David


mine was always a friend (we were that 1st) buddy, Compadre and lover...
We were into this together...
I think _*''MY''*_ implies ownership...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> mine was always a friend (we were that 1st) buddy, Compadre and lover...
> We were into this together...
> I think _*''MY''*_ implies ownership...





PhilBa said:


> If I referred to my wife as a tool, I'd be in the ER for sure.


Like I said, she's a good sport that way

We are best friends and have been that way from the beginning.

In fact she's read the post and laughed 

Maybe we have a twisted sense of humor, but it works for us.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> mine was always a friend (we were that 1st) buddy, Compadre and lover...
> We were into this together...
> I think _*''MY''*_ implies ownership...


Relative to each other she is 'my' wife and I am 'her' husband. I like that ownership but I won't lower her to an object like 'the' table saw. :grin:

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

about that...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Relative to each other she is 'my' wife and I am 'her' husband. I like that ownership but I won't lower her to an object like 'the' table saw. :grin:
> 
> David


David, that describes the relating that goes on with and between you.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

UPDATE***

Ordered the two-pack of Gator-Lift from Amazon...thank you for the recommendation, @Sominus and @difalkner...

I figured the two pack was necessary...if you only have one you can't give it to a buddy and ask them to do the carrying...but...if you have two, you can "help" them by staying out of the way. I figure one will stay brand new that way...>


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Back in the 80's (1980's - not 1880's) when I got back in the trucking business a lot of the owner operators painted their wife's, girlfriend's, call it whatever you want on their vehicles. Vinyl decals were still new then. My wife didn't want her name on it so I had the sign painter put "The Wife" on both sides of the hood. Got lots of looks and laughs over that one. Not so much at home, though.


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Back to the subject of this thread... I try to get the sheet goods cut at the store (Home Depot, Lowes) to rough size. These cuts are not accurate, but bring the sheets down to manageable size. I don't even have space in my shop a full sheet to cut with a track saw and I don't have a truck (only an SUV)... Then when I bring the sheets home, I ask my wife (yes, the same person who has been my partner and still believes in me after all these years...) to help me carry them in. 

This gizmo might help both of us. My wife is not afraid of getting cut by edges or splinters (she's a mosaic artists - she has more glass cuts on her fingers than anyone might imagine...) but I'm always wearing work gloves.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The only sheet goods I buy is 5x5 BB for Longworth chucks and I get 3 or 4 each time I make the drive to the only local source. They help me load them into the truck and I strap them down for the 25 minute ride home. Btw, a Tacoma pickup bed is about 1/2" short of being able to close the tailgate with a 5x5 sheet of BB loaded, just in case you were wondering.

When I get home with the sheets I get them just inside the front door and prop them against the wall until Sandy gets home (there are 4 sheets in the entry way right now, matter of fact). Then we carry each sheet through the house to the garage/shop. It's far easier with two people negotiating through the furniture and kitchen than it is to use the Gator Lift, but in the shop I use the Gator Lift to lift the sheet up on the table saw. It would be even easier if I could raise the garage door but that's no longer a 'door', it's a shop wall. It would take longer to get the door open than it does to carry the sheets through the house.

Without the Gator Lift it is very difficult to get the BB sheets up on the table saw, it was a good purchase.

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

OldCurmudgeon said:


> Back to the subject of this thread... I try to get the sheet goods cut at the store (Home Depot, Lowes) to rough size. These cuts are not accurate, but bring the sheets down to manageable size. I don't even have space in my shop a full sheet to cut with a track saw and I don't have a truck (only an SUV)... Then when I bring the sheets home, I ask my wife (yes, the same person who has been my partner and still believes in me after all these years...) to help me carry them in.
> 
> This gizmo might help both of us. My wife is not afraid of getting cut by edges or splinters (she's a mosaic artists - she has more glass cuts on her fingers than anyone might imagine...) but I'm always wearing work gloves.



In all seriousness, that's why I bought the pair of the Gator-Lift clamps...it's a lot easier when two move the sheets around...even when they're cut to smaller sizes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> The only sheet goods I buy is 5x5 BB for Longworth chucks and I get 3 or 4 each time I make the drive to the only local source. They help me load them into the truck and I strap them down for the 25 minute ride home. Btw, a Tacoma pickup bed is about 1/2" short of being able to close the tailgate with a 5x5 sheet of BB loaded, just in case you were wondering.
> 
> When I get home with the sheets I get them just inside the front door and prop them against the wall until Sandy gets home (there are 4 sheets in the entry way right now, matter of fact). Then we carry each sheet through the house to the garage/shop. It's far easier with two people negotiating through the furniture and kitchen than it is to use the Gator Lift, but in the shop I use the Gator Lift to lift the sheet up on the table saw. It would be even easier if I could raise the garage door but that's no longer a 'door', it's a shop wall. It would take longer to get the door open than it does to carry the sheets through the house.
> 
> ...



There's another reason I bought the pair...I need to get some sheets up into the attic. Will need to cut them to 2x8's to get up the attic hatch. I'm hoping the Gator's will help two of us maneuver up the stairs from the garage/shop and into the attic. If not, then it'll be gloves and aspirin...:grin:...or my old standby - straps...

Good tip to use the Gators to put them onto the table saw...thanks


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

I bought 2 gator-lift clamps - didn't work at all. In fact, picked up a sheet and it dropped on my freakin' toes!
Good thing I was wearing steel toed shoes!

Not impressed with them at all!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

newbie2wood said:


> I bought 2 gator-lift clamps - didn't work at all. In fact, picked up a sheet and it dropped on my freakin' toes!
> Good thing I was wearing steel toed shoes!
> 
> Not impressed with them at all!


Not trying to be funny or anything like that, but did you take the clear protective sheet off the rubber/foam cushion on the lift?

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

newbie2wood said:


> I bought 2 gator-lift clamps - didn't work at all. In fact, picked up a sheet and it dropped on my freakin' toes!
> Good thing I was wearing steel toed shoes!
> 
> Not impressed with them at all!



Quick question...did it release the clamping pressure on its own or did it release because you might have tried to help it with the other hand...?

One of the things I was warned about with all these lifts is that they rely on the weight to create the clamping pressure...as soon as it gets any "assist" it no longer has the weight to create the clamping...

Could that have been what happened...?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

UPDATE***

Just got the Gator-Lift's in...opened the package and immediately took the yellow and clear films off the pads...put them on my HEAVY 4x5 table top (I mean HEAVY) and worked like a champ. The top is a scosh over an inch thick...

When I went to take them off, it was a bit difficult as when I tried to lift them they would try to grab again. Can't be taken off by the handle...gotta grab the main body and then they slip off easily.

Next I'll try them on something way thinner and see how they work. Have nothing thin to try them on yet as I'm still unboxing in the garage...yup, it's a mess down there...

What do you guys use to clean the pads when they get dusty/dirty...? They almost feel like those lint rollers material...

Time will tell how well they continue to work...for now I'm gonna trust your VOE...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Not trying to be funny or anything like that, but did you take the clear protective sheet off the rubber/foam cushion on the lift?
> 
> David



On one side of the clamp there's an obvious YELLOW label...the other side is not so obvious...it's clear, cut perfectly the same size as the pad and almost looks like it belongs. But when it's removed, it feels like it will grab anything...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Except for occasional air from the compressor I have never cleaned mine. But I don't have much dust in the shop and it's never failed to grab on 1/2" BB, full 5x5 sheets or partial.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> UPDATE***
> 
> Just got the Gator-Lift's in...opened the package and immediately took the yellow and clear films off the pads...put them on my HEAVY 4x5 table top (I mean HEAVY) and worked like a champ. The top is a scosh over an inch thick...
> 
> ...


finger nail brush...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> finger nail brush...



Finger nail brush looks to be too big...how about a toothbrush...? I only have one of them... :grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok...so why did I buy the Gator-Lift and not one of the other brands...?

#1 reason was the recommendations on this thread...can't beat VOE...
#2 reason was the handle design...I figured if I needed two hands to juggle something around I could do it with the "T-handle" that the Gator comes with. The other brands had an arm on each side of the handle and while it might be slightly more comfortable for one hand operation, I wanted a better handle that would suit two hands...tougher to do with the two-arm guys.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Finger nail brush looks to be too big...how about a toothbrush...? I only have one of them... :grin:


they look like a paddle shaped file card or a bristled nail file...
½'' thick...
use her tooth brush...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> they look like a paddle shaped file card or a bristled nail file...
> ½'' thick...
> *use her tooth brush*...



Beating time at the zoo...:|


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Not trying to be funny or anything like that, but did you take the clear protective sheet off the rubber/foam cushion on the lift?
> 
> David


Yes, took the yellow off one side and the clear off the other side

Seems the two sides require a technique to grab the board


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Beating time at the zoo...:|


yur not suppose to let her in on what you did or are doing...


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Nickp said:


> Quick question...did it release the clamping pressure on its own or did it release because you might have tried to help it with the other hand...?
> 
> One of the things I was warned about with all these lifts is that they rely on the weight to create the clamping pressure...as soon as it gets any "assist" it no longer has the weight to create the clamping...
> 
> Could that have been what happened...?


It released on it's own.

My thought is the sheet I was using maybe wasn't heavy enough? It was a small sheet, 2'x2'

I did lift a 1/4" sheet about 2' x 5' which also dropped on my bare foot - that hurt like a pig!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Finger nail brush looks to be too big...how about a toothbrush...? I only have one of them... :grin:


maybe it isn't a fingernail brush but a lint brush...
you ask her for clarification...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> maybe it isn't a fingernail brush but a lint brush...
> *you ask her for clarification...*


the dust still hasn't settled from her catching me using her electric tooth brush to clean my hunting rifle...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

newbie2wood said:


> It released on it's own.
> 
> My thought is the sheet I was using maybe wasn't heavy enough? It was a small sheet, 2'x2'
> 
> I did lift a 1/4" sheet about 2' x 5' which also dropped on my bare foot - that hurt like a pig!



Thanks for the heads up...I'll keep an eye on the light stuff...maybe do some testing...


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I’ve both the HD orange lift (got it first) and the Gorilla-Grip. The GG is my favorite and works flawlessly. However, when I first used it, I too had a sheet slip out and was terribly dismayed. Then I got inquisitive and noticed that the pivoting action was a bit sluggish, so I lubed it with some WD-40 and the problem was immediately and permanently solved. 

I also always check that it has closed down on what I’m carrying before I really move the piece. Remember, because the grip is actuated by the weight of the piece itself, lighter pieces will not draw it down as tightly, so an assist by hand is a good idea. The rubber gripper pads should be cleaned with mild soap and water. 

Additional reasons to like the GG: 

1) I have used it slightly off center in order to get the sheet to tilt enough to be parallel to a run of stairs, so that I can easily go up or down without the corner of the sheet getting hung up on the threads. 

2) Once grabbed, unlike the orange plastic lifters, the GG won’t let the sheet slip... potentially out/off of the lifting aid. 

3) I’ve been able to move really large/heavy slabs by myself by grabbing the slab at one end and then dragging it to where it needed to go.

BTW, my wifey and I help each other out often, she’s strong for 5’-2” 💪🏼😄. That’s the upside; on the downside, that thing where she sees me sit down and becomes demanding only gets much, much worse when she sees my feet go up 😂😂.


----------

